
Apple to allow Verizon connections - Flemlord
http://www.itexaminer.com/apple-to-allow-verizon-connections.aspx
======
numair
Well, the article has been killed, however it would make very little sense,
given that Apple is not about to start putting Qualcomm CDMA chipsets in their
phones. They are far more likely to use their recently-acquired chipmaking
expertise to consolidate their chipsets into one or more custom processors,
which would offer great savings in power consumption and allow for even
smaller, thinner iPhones.

The future of the iPhone is more specialized, not less. Going the CDMA route
is expensive, time-consuming, and requires living in Qualcomm-land. Not
likely.

I haven't even gone into the politics that separates Apple executives from
those at Verizon, but that's an entirely separate matter...

------
calambrac
If itexaminer.com says it and backs it up with a link to a months-old 9to5mac
spec piece, then it must be true.

------
brk
This would be great if it came true. I have an iPhone and a VZW phone. I
travel frequently for work, and VZW's coverage trumps ATTs in most places (or
at least in the places I seem to go).

I've been using my iPhone mostly for email/data and the VZW phone for my
actual voice calls. I would love to dump ATT and just port my Verizon number
to a VZW-enabled iPhone.

------
Flemlord
Oh thank god, I hate dealing with AT&T. In the ridiculously incompetent
universe of cell phone providers, Verizon has been my least horrible
experience.

~~~
cstejerean
I've always been curious to see why people dislike AT&T and would prefer
Verizon. I've switched from Cingular to Sprint to T-Mobile to Verizon and now
back to AT&T and by far my worst experience has been with Verizon.

A big part of the problem was likely with the handset I had, but the Verizon
customer service department was by far the most frustrating of the group that
I had to deal with. I cancelled my contract with them after only 3 months
after spending over 20 hours on the phone with idiot after idiot during the
last month. I got so fed up with them that I walked into the nearest AT&T
store, bought a new Blackberry and threw away my Verizon phone (the other
lesson I learned from this incident was to never, ever use a Windows operating
system on my phone).

In my experience T-Mobile had the best customer service, but they had a weak
signal out in the suburbs of Chicago (in the city though T-Mobile had the best
coverage by far, working deep underground in parking garages and elevators
where pretty much nobody but me would have signal). AT&T has also been great,
although come to think of it I don't think I've ever had to call them in the
last 2.5 years so I'm not sure if their customer service is still alright.

I would really like to know some of the reasons people prefer Verizon over
AT&T.

~~~
chrisbolt
In some areas, AT&T's network coverage is a joke. Right now I'm in my
apartment a block away from Hollywood Blvd in Los Angeles, facing a window,
and I can barely hold a signal.

------
unexpected
I thought AT&T and iPhone were wedded to each other with a 5 year exclusivity
deal in the US market? Is this not the case?

------
eli
Wow, that is one bogus looking article.

